# Looking for a Protection Dog Trainer in NC



## christiangirl214 (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm looking for a reputable protection dog trainer in NC. I have a 7 month old German shepherd that I just purchased and I'm looking for a good trainer. I understand that I will have to have her drive and ability to do protection work tested wherever we go. I'm just want to make sure we have a good place to work with who can help mold her. Thanks!


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

We train protection dogs at Dogability in Durham. If the dog could do it which is usually a really really big if unless you got the dog from a litter specifically bred for protection work. Not all German Shepherds are created equal for this sort of thing. You're welcome to PM me if you want to talk about it.


----------

